# Canon EF-S 15-85 or EF 24-105L?



## arich57 (Aug 3, 2011)

I recently purchase a 60D and am now looking to get a good walk-about, leave on camera, general-use lens. I want to have one lens that I can use on vacations to capture 90% of things.

I currently have the kit 18-55IS and a Tamron SP70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di VC USD. I will still use the Tamron when I know I will need to extra telephoto.

I'm looking at either the EF-S 15-85 or 24-105L. The cost difference is around $250 between them.

I know the L Series is suppose to be the better but the 15-85 gets great reviews. Also, I don't know if it's a waste to use the 24-105L on a APS-C budy. I don't plan up upgrading bodies for a while so the EF vs EF-S doesn't make a huge differences.

Any suggestions would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## subscuck (Aug 3, 2011)

Better glass will always make a difference whether it's FF or crop. I realize you aren't planning an upgrade soon, however, if it's me spending that amount of $$$ on a lens, I would probably lean towards the one I can use on any body. Build quality is also important as far as longevity/environmental conditions go, so again, I would lean towards the 24-105. For the money, I would also prefer to have constant aperture rather than the 15-85's variable aperture.


----------



## arich57 (Aug 3, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Better glass will always make a difference whether it's FF or crop. I realize you aren't planning an upgrade soon, however, if it's me spending that amount of $$$ on a lens, I would probably lean towards the one I can use on any body. Build quality is also important as far as longevity/environmental conditions go, so again, I would lean towards the 24-105. For the money, I would also prefer to have constant aperture rather than the 15-85's variable aperture.



That is kind of what I'm leaning towards. I figure if I realize I want/need more wide, I can get a better wide lens then.

Thanks for the quick post.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 3, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is the field of view.  The 15-85 presents a 24-138 FOV while the L lens will provides a 39-158 FOV. In a walk around lens I like to have a little wiggle room at the wide end. I have the 17-85mm on my son's 30D and it is a nice little lens. It may be one to consider and might be a nice compromise. In Canada the price gap between the 15-85 and the 24-104 is about $550 plus we pay tax on that extra amount. The difference between the 17-85 and 24-105 is over $700 before taking into account taxes. That would be a significant consideration to me especially if you do not plan on going full frame any time soon.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 3, 2011)

When I got my T1i, I started with the kit lens, then upgraded to the 15-85, then up to the 24-105 over a period of about two years.  There is a difference.  At some point, I will change camera bodies (they seem to evolve faster than the lenses), and I like the idea of being able to use my lenses on either crop or full-frame bodies.  One thing to keep in mind is that as your lenses get better, your technique needs to be better as well, as the higher-end lenses are VERY sharp, and if you don't focus well or don't hold the camera solidly, you'll be wasting that expensive resolution.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Aug 3, 2011)

The 15-85 is a damn good lens. It stays on my 60D about 80% of the time. It depends on how wide you want to go. I borrowed a Canon 10-22, and found I was using it more in the 14-16mm ranges on the wide end anyway. On a crop sensor the 15-85 is more like a 24-135... With the IS it does OK hand held in low light. It's not weather sealed like the L.  It's still sharp at 85 and as long as you don't need a huge print you can always crop.  

These were all taken with the 15-85 on the 60D




Hand-held 15mm, ISO100, 1/4, f4




85mm, ISO200, 1/1250, f/6.3




85mm, ISO100, 1/80, f/14 cropped at 30% of original size


Hope that helps...


----------



## jgooz (Aug 3, 2011)

24-105L is a damn good lens. not sure what you can find one used but i got mine new for 1200 i think


----------



## arich57 (Aug 11, 2011)

TwoTwoLeft said:


> The 15-85 is a damn good lens. It stays on my 60D about 80% of the time. It depends on how wide you want to go. I borrowed a Canon 10-22, and found I was using it more in the 14-16mm ranges on the wide end anyway. On a crop sensor the 15-85 is more like a 24-135... With the IS it does OK hand held in low light. It's not weather sealed like the L.  It's still sharp at 85 and as long as you don't need a huge print you can always crop.
> 
> These were all taken with the 15-85 on the 60D
> 
> ...



That was really helpful- Thanks.

My friend has a 10-22 also and said  I could borrow it anytime I wanted. I got the 24-105 sicne it was a great deal and I had to decide quickly. If I find myself borrowing his lens a lot, I will probably look at changing lens then.

Great pictures though. I can only hope to get one's that good.


----------

